# do's and dont's of the et + 2ww



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello girls, 

this is my first ivf/icsi and iv got my et tomorrow at 12.30, just wondered what you ladys did and didnt do while on your two week wait was there anythign you did or didnt eat was there anthing you did physical to help ect ect ? xxxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi

My 1st IVF I took the tww off work. Came home from EC and laid on the sofa with a blanket. I spent the next few days mainly on the sofa! Went out on day 2 after EC for lunch - but didn't do much walking about. Had grocery deliveries. Generally took it easy.

My 2nd IVF I laid on the couch after transfer for about 10 mins before getting up. Went home and laid on the sofa - no blanket this time - apparently embryos are sensitive to warmth so you should keep your body warm but not allow it to get above normal body temp. Had the day after off work and then 2dpt went back to work and carried on as normal work-wise.

On both cycles I continued to drink lots of water. I looked at the NHS Choices website to make sure I was eating as if I was preggers and munched 5 brazil nuts a day for lining/implantation.

Congratulations on getting to transfer!   I wish you all the best of luck tomorrow and in the tww. In 24 hours you'll be PUPO!    

xx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there, after my et my clinic told me i wasnt allowed any shellfish, only a small amount if tuna per week, no runny eggs at all, no cheeses like brie and camenbert, soft cheese and yoghurt have to be made from pasturized milk (nothing unpasturized at all), mayo in moderation and no caffeine!!! drink plenty of water and take a multi vitamin once a day, im taking pregnacare plus. I got my bfp first time and i'll be 6 weeks pregnant on wednesday. Best if luck with everything  xx


----------



## Jack5259 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi 

Good luck for your treatment.  Im coming to the end of my 2ww, Thursday Im due to test  , I was told to avoid hot baths, but to carry on with life as normal as possible!  Ive taken time off work throughout ths time, as my job is stressful at the moment.  My clinic said exercise is ok, but maybe avoid a vigorous two hour work out in the gym!  Caffeine is not good, but pineapplu juice is recommended!  

The bedroom department I was told this is fine, but I have heard advice given to the contrary!  I think if you dont feel you shouild do it then dont do it.  Also heavy lifting, be careful, dont lift anything that you would really have to strain to pick up.  

This 2ww is one of the most hardest things Ive personally been through, in terms of frustrating, trying not to analyse every feeling etc!  Try and stay positive, and keep busy i.e. meet up with friends  but relax also!  Good luck!


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Rose,

I didn't work for the 2WW, but this was my personal choice as I do long shifts days and nights and a lot of physical work and didn't want to have any extra stress or potential injuries. However, people do go back to work after a couple of days, just see how you feel about it after ET. 

In terms of food, I just avoided the foods that NHS advice pregnant women to avoid ie caffeine, alcohol,shellfish,soft cheeses, runny eggs etc. I took a pregnacare multi-vitamin daily and 4-5 brazil nuts daily as these are supposed to aid implantation. Alternatively, if you don't like nuts, you could have a small glass of fresh pineapple juice per day (not from concentrate if poss).

Hope that helps and good luck. The 2WW can send you a bit  , so if you do stay at home, make sure you have plently of magazines, DVDs, books to keep you occupied. I also joined a 2WW thread which helped talking to other girls going through the same (find it under Ladies in Waiting section).

Barbs x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I went shopping straight after ET, then back to work for the whole of the 2ww.  My clinic told me to carry on as normal.  Obviously avoid foods that you would if you were pregnant.  Also had caffeine and a small glass of wine halfway through, as I was sure the treatment had failed due to AF symptoms and bleeding.

I got a BFP and now have a healthy son.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much ladys for you advice xxx 

im workin from home the 1st week of my 2ww as i only do admin and can link on to the system from home and then the 2nd week in back at the office xxx 
i take pregncare contrception, bee propolis, selenuim, and alpha lipoic acid. 
i havent drunk tea scince i started my injections wel no tel a lie i had one after i woke up from ec but thats it i drink around 3ltrs of fluid a day and have my brazil nuts ready  xxxx 
i didnt try pineapple juice but i found it nasty so i think ill stick to the nuts lol xxx 
getting so nervious but excited about tomorrow  xxx 

danielle k great about you bfp  xxx good luck with you pregnancy  xxx yay lol xxx

Jack5259 good luck for you test sending lots of   for you xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh and I was told no bath's for 2 ww's in case you get an infection from when they retrieved the eggs.

Stacey
x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ladys, 

on my 1st ivf cycle, i was told no hot baths and sex is fine, i took hole 2ww off and just sat around house, first few days i just layed on sofa, BFN,

on my 2nd cycle diff clinic, i was told no hot baths in 2ww and NO sex this time, .......i had 4 days off work but didnt sit around, infact day after et i went shopping and carried bags, although not to heavy, i went back to work and i clean houses for living, i thought well last time i did nothing and every thing by book, this time just get on with life,oh and drunk coffee still do, my mid wife says its fine to have 2 cups a day, so i guess, if ok when preg then ok when 2ww?? and girls i got a BFP, im 14 weeks now, 

what im trying to say is i dont think there is no right or wrong in your 2ww, if its going to happen it will happen no matter what you do, of course just dont over do it like run a couple of miles, or think your wonder women, 

good luck to all who is in there 2ww, and go with how you feel and what you think, 

JUST NO hot baths or hot water bottles, ems dont like heat, and i would say no sex, xxx


----------

